# I have to share this with you...



## ahorton (May 5, 2004)

Hello folks, I just have to share this with you. I may just have something that might help you if you are willing to try it. I use Pi-Mag Optimized Water and that has restored my GI function as well as that of my family and friends. Now I have never had symptoms as severe as some, but they were plenty uncomfortable. But I just have to share this testimony with you all -- perhaps it could help someone else. Tonight, a new friend of mine shared with me her personal history (entire life)and family history of IBS that included her 5-yr old son has suffered from the symptoms as well. She said on Christmas day, 2003, she was rolled in in fetal position on bathroom floor in utter agony and pain due to her IBS. She was introduced to Pi-Mag Optimizer Water (by another friend) and within a few days she became symptom free. She told me this in her own words, and if anyone wants to talk to her, contact me and I can connect you with her for you to hear her story. Also her young son has had horrible GI problems since birth. She also put him on drinking the Pi-Mag Optimizer Water and he too has had his symtoms completely resolve. She also told me about her 1yr old nephew who had terrible case of eczema and after putting him on magsteps, his skin condition completely cleared up.I have had health problems since my early 20s (while in college) of chronic fatigue, fibromyalgia symptoms, some IBS symptoms and in the past few years have found great relief - to the point where I am now able to work full time. For years I didn't think I ever would be able to and I longed to be "normal" like everyone else. As a result of these wellness products, I am pretty much back to "normal" - as long as I use them. Because of my health successes, I've made it my personal mission to help others find relief and restore their health. I can't tell you how excited I get when I've been able to help someone totally remove pain that they have had for years. This happened only 2 weeks ago. Another friend had had terrible constant bilateral wrist pain - from the moment she woke up until she fell asleep. Well, a week ago, Sunday, I shared with her my cetyl myrsteoleate (?sp) cream and rubbed it in her wrists. I marked the time on my watch. Within 45 minutes, the pain in her wrists completely disappeared and has not returned. She too suffers from fibromyalgia and she has had great relief since we gave her a magnetic back massage.I called her tonight to follow up, she told me it had had that wrist pain for years and after using that CM creme, her discomfort has not returned at all. I just have to share this with all of you. I truely endorse traditional healthcare (and have been a healthcare professional in excess of 20 years) but I can tell you from personal experience, numerous observations and from my heart, that these wellness products have changed my life, my family's and numerous other people's lives. Feel free to contact me via email if I can help you in any way. My spam blocker will make it look like your email didn't go through, but don't worry, I can access them all. Please put something about "IBS" in the subject line, so I don't delete your email.Blessings and Wishing Each Of You a Complete Health Restoration,Allison Horton, Wellness ConsultantBanning, CAE: crouchinglion###earthlink.net


----------



## wolves1975 (May 26, 2004)

im also a ibs suffer and am wondering....where do you get the Pi-Mag Optimized Water? i never heard of this? can you get it from a store or do you have to order it?


----------

